# What size shot for sea ducks???



## rnelson5 (Aug 5, 2012)

So my sea duck trip has been finalized and now I want to start getting gear ready for it. My question is to the folks who have hunted for scoters on what size shot you recommend? I normally shoot 3" #2 on most divers and was wondering if this would be good enough for the sea ducks. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Robk (Aug 5, 2012)

#2's are good on the smaller birds.  Some of the guys I know up this way even shoot T shot on the common and king eiders.  Where are you heading for sea ducks?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Robk said:


> #2's are good on the smaller birds. Some of the guys I know up this way even shoot T shot on the common and king eiders. Where are you heading for sea ducks?


 
We killed all our's with 2's, no issues.  Haven't hunted Eiders, but 2's should work, but you could always take along some BB's, just in case.  Good luck


----------



## across the river (Aug 5, 2012)

The times I've been we shot scoters and #2s were fine.   I would take a couple of different chokes.   If you are hunting out of a layout boat, most of your shots will be pretty close at decoying birds.   If you are hunting out of a  boat you tend to get shots at decoying birds at first light and mostly pass shooting at a distance once the sun comes up.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I am glad to hear that the #2's will work because I already know that they pattern well out of my gun. I will be ordering soon, so it looks like my normal two cases of #2's will stay the same this year. RobK I am going to Pamlico sound in North Carolina. I know it will be nothing like coming to Maine but but I couldn't get anyone to commit to going to Maine with me. Between the plane tickets and the costs of guides my hunting buddies couldn't swing it this year. I would rather atleast get to kill some scoters and experience a different type of hunt than not get to go at all. I found a local guy that has been out with a guy in N.C. twice and he highly recommended the guide. After talking to the guide and convincing my buddies wife we set the trip up yesterday. Across the river, that sounds like really good advice. We have the opportunity to do both at the same price so I have not made my mind up yet to which type of hunting I am going to do.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 5, 2012)

I've shot them all with 2's.  Wish I had some BB's on some days.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 5, 2012)

2'S  are find go up in shot size, Like 2's 11/8 or 11/4, go  up to 2's13/8. I harvest geese with #2's 3" 13/8 shot size.  Blindside. But that is me.


----------



## CootCartel (Aug 5, 2012)

you should apply for a swan permit too.. #2 worked well on those scoters, they are a fun bird to hunt..good luck!!


----------



## Robk (Aug 5, 2012)

good deal. bunch of the guys up here shoot black cloud on the eiders as those little ridged shot get through the thick oily coat on the eiders and Eiders are huge duck.  If the brandt's geese are on the bay you'll definitly want something heavier than number 2s as well.  another couple years and I should finally be geared up enough to host my georgia brothers as cheap as can be done.


----------



## across the river (Aug 5, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am glad to hear that the #2's will work because I already know that they pattern well out of my gun. I will be ordering soon, so it looks like my normal two cases of #2's will stay the same this year. RobK I am going to Pamlico sound in North Carolina. I know it will be nothing like coming to Maine but but I couldn't get anyone to commit to going to Maine with me. Between the plane tickets and the costs of guides my hunting buddies couldn't swing it this year. I would rather atleast get to kill some scoters and experience a different type of hunt than not get to go at all. I found a local guy that has been out with a guy in N.C. twice and he highly recommended the guide. After talking to the guide and convincing my buddies wife we set the trip up yesterday. Across the river, that sounds like really good advice. We have the opportunity to do both at the same price so I have not made my mind up yet to which type of hunting I am going to do.



I would highly recommend doing at least a day from a layout boat if you can.  Obviously it great to have options because the wether doesn't always cooperate, but they will light on top of you in a layout boat.  They seem to get a little wise the boats, even the lower profile Bankes type.  You will, however, see people hunting them off of the back of white fishing and shrimp boats.   It is pretty wild.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 5, 2012)

Once again thanks for all the advice for the trip. Robk when you get set up let me know. I WILL make it to Maine to hunt within a few years. River I might just do that. I think that it would be a cool experience, I just wonder how good my shooting would be since I have never hunted out of one. Coot I have thought about the swan permit. I actually have been on a swan hunt before in N.C. but I did not have a permit so I was a spectator. It was pretty cool though because we seen one with a radio collar on its neck. I just wonder where in the world I would find room for a 6 foot tall bird in my living room!!!!!!


----------



## CootCartel (Aug 5, 2012)

yeah they are very tough too.. but very fun to mess with


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good luck and be safe, but I would also see if they could get you on a swan, fun hunting them and fine eating birds too.  Your #2's will work, just shoot for the head and neck, definitely long enough


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 6, 2012)

I was shooting #2 Kent Tungsten at 'em.  When I hit 'em, it was deadly!

I brought back a trophy Old Squaw and greater scaup from our trip to MD about 5 years ago.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Kent FS #2's brought in my swan, saved the TM for geese before it got too expensive.  Get them in close, you got them regardless of what you are shooting.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 6, 2012)

Kent FS #2's is what I shoot and have never had any problems knocking anything down that I have shot at as long as it was in reasonable range. However, I did see a swan eat a 3 1/2" load of BB for lunch and keep going. The guy just hit him in the body and enough feathers blew out of that thing to make a swan down pillow out of!!!!! The guide we were with said that if you dont hit them in the neck or head they are hard to kill.


----------

